# Techhouse & Speed NASCAR-Free Radio Interviews Allan McNish about Monaco, Peugeot Pullout, Sebring & More



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Techhouse & Speed Radio has published audio from a phone interview with Allan McNish where many topics are covered. If you're looking for insight into Allan, his life in Monaco, running the Daytona 24 Hours, the run up to Sebring and Peugeot's pullout then look no further. Allan was candid about much of this and it makes for an enjoyable listen.

* Listen HERE *


----------

